# stupid problems with gmplayer and gxine



## bkouhi (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello forum,

I have two stupid problems with gmplayer and gxine. Both of them doesn't have something like "Open Directory" to open a whole directory tree for playing. Even I can't drag and drop a directory for play .mp3 files inside it. VLC is OK but for some reasons I prefer using GTK based media players.

Another problem with gmplayer and gxine is the volume control. It change to default each time the track changes.


----------



## fonz (Mar 8, 2013)

As for opening directories (thanks for not calling them folders) I can't do it with gmplayer either, at least not in the way you describe it. It does work from the command line, e.g. `% gmplayer /mnt/extern/some/dir/*.avi`, but not from the "open file" dialog. If it's just MP3 files, multimedia/xmms can do what you want.

This may not be particularly helpful, but it's the best I can do


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 9, 2013)

About volume control, here are some of _useful_ options:


> *âˆ’softvol* # Force the use of the software mixer, instead of using the sound card mixer.
> *âˆ’softvolâˆ’max <10.0âˆ’10000.0>* # Set the maximum amplification level in percent (default: 110). A value of 200 will allow you to adjust the volume up to a maximum of double the current level. With values below 100 the initial volume (which is 100%) will be above the maximum, which e.g. the OSD cannot display correctly.



You can also put all these configurations in ~/.mplayer/config as following:

```
softvol=1
softvol-max=200
```


----------

